# Surf Launch Training 29-04-07



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Well said meoldchina!!
I had a great day, learnt a shitload and met some of the crew from up and down the coast!!!
Thanks Craig for making it so cool and to the rest of you, 
bring on the fishing Gents!!!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good on ya FISHBRAIN!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for putting it together!!!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

It was a great coarse (went for nearly 3 hours, great value for 20 bucks, thanks Brad), very informative (just need to try and remember everything :roll: ).

Good to meet some of the blokes on this forum and pick up a few tips.

For the record I only fell off once, I'm sure I was hit by a freak 6' wave that came through in between the 1' waves  .

BTW who organised the two near naked young ladies on the beach after the surf launching exercise?? :shock: :shock: 8) . Nice touch, but it was a little hard to concentrate on the rest of Craig's instructions. :wink:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

We were both booked in but both came down with flu on Saturday. Bummer. Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

A great learning experience. Thanks to Brad for the idea and Craig for the info. Now when I tip over I know why! Maybe we could all get together every now and then and do a bit more of this. I know I'll need a lot of practise.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

What A Great Day! had a ball, how time flies when having fun learnt some good skills we might have to get together & do some surf training to develope those skills.
Good to meet all you guys & catch up with some old faces I was going to take some photos of the near naked beauties but feared being arrested  .
Thanks Craig for your time & knowledge & thanks for everyones participation.Cheers FB


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Good onya Brad, it was a great day! Ive been kayakfishing for about 5 years now, but I cant believe how much I learnt in the first hour from Craig. Great to catch up with more AKFF members.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

it just goes to show kayak fishing attracts more than fish !!!!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Glad it went so well fellas and good to see the number who turned out, unfortunately I was tied up and couldn't front


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Tied up with some of the topless girls friends eh Richo!!!!
Nice one!!!


----------



## Karsto (Apr 18, 2007)

What a day in Paradise!! Thanks to Brad for orgaising the session and to Craig for his invaluable paddling techniques. That first hour or so on different braces etc was very cool... i guess there are instucional dvds out there - if you havn't done one Craig you should ( I'll buy one, particullary if you have the sunbathers organised again)??

Great to meet other keen kayak-fishermen, hope we can hook up on the blue some time?

Cheers!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

And you thought yak surfing got the heart rate up...':shock:'

Onya Brad for putting it all together - Great to meet you all and compliments on the cool yaks.

Some real beauties there in Currumbin yesterday.':lol:' Yep! Some real beauties...


----------



## arbe (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks Brad, Thanks Craig - good also to be able to put faces to forum names.
Learned a lot and hopefully will put into practise to keep myself on TOP of the water - much drier that way........

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Brad and Craig.
I had a great time, good to meet the other guys.
I feel a lot more confident to go outside now.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

looks like mother nature was kind to all you gents and didn't turn on any 6 foot sucking hollow shore dumps...

still, better to learn in the small stuff and progress to bigger stuff as the confidence grows.

(however if anyone did get any incriminating photos of upturned AKFF'ers please post it here so that we can all have a laugh!) :lol:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Dave, 
There might be few of those type of photos getting around but can be purchased from me at a agreed fee. :lol: cheers FB


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks Brad for a great day. It was great so see the varitety of yaks and to meet some of the names. I have a few photos and a bit of video - just need to work out the price - er, sorry how to post on the forum.

We did observer some white pointers (from) on the beach, however not until you traineees all came to the beach - so who has to good vision? We won't tell what happened when you all decided you needed a cold shower and went back out into the washing machine again.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks ,

Brad,Craig 
You guys deserve a MALODIOUS amout of beer ,the course was great and saw some great tits , sorry meant to say got great TIPS.
Seriuosly,we all had a great time and meeting the other yakers on the coast ,putting faces to user names etc was well worth the 20 bucks!!

Cheers
Safa


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

If anyone is going to be making a buck, make sure you cut me in as I'm sure you must have some classic footage of some of my ****ups - I had that many!!!!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

It was great to catch up with every one and thanks to Brad and Graig for putting it on.
l might have what you are looking for. l will let you pick who got tipped out in the surf


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

And there is more


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Some great shots there!!!
A heap of fun had by all!!


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Brad and Craig and the rest of you boys!

Had a fantastic time and learnt a lot. I won't be tipping over as much now!

I reckon we should all get together a few times a year for a fish and bbq.

It was so cool putting faces to aliases and being around a whole bunch of people that share enthusiasm for the same thing.

Great meeting you guys and hope we can organise some more trips. Maybe some of you Brissy boys can come down Gold Coast way again one weekend and sharpen your skills and a few of us Gold Coasters can go up and fish some of your regular haunts like Scarborough. Most of the fun would be making a day of it and having a chat over a barbie and drink afterwards.

Oh, and I'll get Dale to organise the visual stimulation again   !

Matt


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Besides learning many skills to tackle beach launches, looks like everybody had a ripper day, even catching sight of some lovely jubblies.
Wish I could have made it.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Matt, you said you wouldn't say anything about my sister!!!!


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 26, 2007)

For those of us not there are there any stand-out tips you can share? For example, I always get nervous coming in on a wave as I often broach, or go sideways, in the shore break. I just don't seem to be able to lean back far enough as one does on a surf ski.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Some photos (hopefully)


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

No 2


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

The pointy bit at the beach end


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

And another


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Some fast learners


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

However it's easy to get everything shipshape if you stand on the sand monster


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Some great photos Jim, I hope you are enjoying the Elite we should all get together and do a surf day & practice some skills. cheers FB


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Ross I hope you've been honing those skills we will be having a test you know .Cheers Brad


----------

